# Lazy Exercise



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

Hey ladies and gents....whilst researching things I can do without risk of hurting myself, I came across this website....it promotes health over thinness, which I love.

Not promoting this, just though I would be nice and share. I printed off the section about chair exercising.


Lazy Fitness


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 31, 2007)

Interesting site! I like that there's so many options in an easygoing atmosphere. None of that "feel the burn!" stuff - or mentions (so far) of bikini season. And I love that it includes breathing, ortho and brain exercises too - not just ongoing stuff about abs and butts lol. Also good base nutrition info.

Great find! Thanks for sharing it .


----------



## HottiMegan (May 31, 2007)

I think i'm going to have to poke around that site more. At first glance, it looks cool. I seriously need to get into better shape!


----------



## tonynyc (May 31, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW:

Thanks for sharing this great site. I was interested in the Arm-Chair exercise link. There was one exercise that caught my attention was Handy-Work Section.

*Exercise #2 *
Then open and close your hands quickly, extending your fingers to the maximum and making a fist each time you close your hand.


This is a pretty cool exercise- sometimes - referred to as *'Air Grabbing' *and developes both *speed* and *strength*. 
The goal is to work towards 180 reps in 30 seconds. ( Some Experts can do 300 reps in 30 seconds). The nice thing is that you don not need weights or fancy equipment and this can be done anywhere. 

Sometimes I'll work up to around 100-120 reps pending how i feel in 30 seconds - and you get a hell of a pump in the wrist and forearms.


----------

